# Making blank with acrylic scraps



## RGABEL (May 2, 2021)

I have a box full of scraps from the lava acrylics.  Wondering if anyone has taken these and cast them with some epoxy to make a "chaos" blank.  I have seen it done with wood scraps, but not sure how it would bond with the acrylic.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (May 3, 2021)

Eugene Soto does it  here is one he sells:  http://www.muttblanks.com/store/p246/Color_Explosion_Mosaic_in_Green/Blue.html


----------

